# dodger and bimini



## mred (Mar 28, 2002)

I was quoted $8K for a Jeanneau 409 dodger and Bimini, anyone else bought one recently?


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

No, but we made a bimini ourselves a few years ago, and are in the process of making a dodger. We purchased from Sailrite the following: LSZ-1 machine, bimini and dodger frame kits, all the material/isenglass for the projects, and the DVDs for each. It is a fair amount of work, but if you have the time, not all that difficult. The other option that would cost less would be to try and find a standard bimini or dodger from a company like Island Nautical and try to make it fit. Island Nautical Canvas

The price you were quoted for a quality custom install on your size boat doesn't seem to be out of line from what I've seen.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Who was laughing harder? You or the one quoting the price?


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ouch.


----------



## SoOkay (Nov 27, 2004)

I was quoted a little over 6k for a Jeanneau 43 dodger, bimini and connector (with sides). We opted to have the existing canvas re-stiched for WAY less, and it's working out fine.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like the pirates have expanded from marinas to canvas shops.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I've never bought a brand new dodger and bimini so I can't comment on whether that was a good price, but we took our old, used dodger to a local Amish cobbler who re-stiched all of it for $25. It doesn't have real handholds so it was falling apart mostly at the spot where people would grab onto it when boarding the boat. For those of you who want to get another couple of seasons out of one, that's an option.


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

We were quoted 6500 for new canvas on our bimini and dodger for our CC which about the same area as you describe. We thought it over priced and went with a hardtop option instead for the same price.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

there are 2 ways to bid.. one is what most people in business do; competitive bidding. 

Then there is the other type. "I'll toss em a really high number just in case he does go for it"


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Doing the compete job RIGHT on a 40'+ boat involves a huge amount of material in both stainless tubes ,fittings, cloth and windows 

And then drilling a whole bunch of holes in a most likely good condition boat correctly


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

tommays said:


> And then drilling a whole bunch of holes in a most likely good condition boat correctly


This spring I completely removed and rebedded all the fittings for my dodger. None had been bedded correctly, many were installed with pop riviets (!), and the screws from a previous dodger were just screwed back into the cabintop with a little dab of caulk. Lots of drilling and injecting of epoxy to fix this sloppy installation.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

There is a good breakdown of the costs of installing a brand new Dodger and Bimini on a Catalina 30 in 2005 at the Mobile Canvas Home Page website.

Briefly it breaks down as follows;
1" Stainless Steel Frame
grab bar
Strataglass windows
Sunbrella Acrylic Canvas
Slot Track for Dodger
Stamoid reinforced stress areas
Removable Center Front Window
Support Struts
Bimini
Pedestal Cover
Winch covers
BBQ Cover
Total Price = $5875.00 (in 2004/5)


----------



## stormsailer1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Last summer we paid $5100. for completely new canvas on our Bristol 35.5 in Annapolis. We got five estimates which were very different. We think CanvasCreations in Annapolis is the best! CC was not the lowest estimate but the most honest. This price included: 2 opening hatch covers, mainsail cover zipper fitted for our jacklines, pedestal cover, hatchboards cover, dink engine cover, bimini, dodger and most importantly a connector between the bimini and dodger. We love the canvas, shade and especially the entire staff at CC!


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, those prices are shocking. I think a hard dodger is a cheaper solution and you don't have to replace it every few years, restitch it or waterproof the fabric with 303 every year or so.


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

i want a doger or bimini which i know i will i'm just going to make it myself. get some fabaric and some pics and peace it together. i you guys have the money for all that i don't so i just look around on cl and see if theres some ones left over izoglass and find some canvas and put it together. If you guys don't wanna pay do it your self. save money and say wow i did that. even if it doens't look like a pro if it works thats just as good.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

stormsailer1 said:


> Last summer we paid $5100. for completely new canvas on our Bristol 35.5 in Annapolis. We got five estimates which were very different. We think CanvasCreations in Annapolis is the best! CC was not the lowest estimate but the most honest. This price included: 2 opening hatch covers, mainsail cover zipper fitted for our jacklines, pedestal cover, hatchboards cover, dink engine cover, bimini, dodger and most importantly a connector between the bimini and dodger. We love the canvas, shade and especially the entire staff at CC!


Was this replacement canvas on existing stainless tubing...or an entirely new installation including canvas and stainless?


----------



## Marcel D (Apr 15, 2012)

Mred we just spent $3400.00 on a bimini and a windsheld that attaches to our dodger.
Our Dodger was installed last year for around $5200.00 not cheap but it makes things more comfortable. This was on a new beneteau 34, looks great we sail out of PNW so it is a good investment.


----------



## Marcel D (Apr 15, 2012)

By the way here is the quote for the canvas work.


Please let me know ASAP if you would like to proceed.


Bimini with 3 Bars $2400
- in Sunbrella fabric

Bimini Sky window w/ cover $250

Bridge Panel with windows $700
- in Sunbrella fabric


----------



## Marcel D (Apr 15, 2012)

So here is a picture of the work in question.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

deniseO30 said:


> Who was laughing harder? You or the one quoting the price?


Actually, depending upon options, that's in the ball park. Our dodger and a recovered existing bimini frame and connector piece was $6800.00 and they had over 100 hours in the project plus materials.....

Custom canvas work is very expensive because it is very time consuming...... Good canvas can be very expensive bad canvas can, well, look like crap.....

Here's how ours went:

Visit boat and discuss options, height, shape, type of dodger

Remove old dodger and measure for new frame

Go back to shop and manufacturer frame

Go back to boat and fit & mount frame then pattern the frame & bimini frame with special patterning material.

Go back to shop and manufacture dodger & bimini

Go back to boat and install and fit dodger

Pattern for connector piece

Manufacturer connector

Install and test fit connector.

Go back to boat and remove dodger

Correct minor errors in fit

Re-install dodger

*The options we included:*

Gore Tenara Thread
Makrolon AR Polycarbonate Windows
Drop Top Feature With Extra Struts
Bracing Struts
Grab Bar
California Style Side Curtains (removable)
Fully Articulated Opening Center Window

+ more I can't remember.....


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Marcel D said:


> So here is a picture of the work in question.


Looks like Iverson's work... If so it does not get much better...


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

just bought a dodger for ma C&C corvette, got it second hand for $100 and got a sail cover thrown in too. It wasnt made for the boat but for about 100 bucks in triming it up and some handy work it does the same job as a 2000 dollar install and it looks good


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

The quote is in line w/ work we have had done. We paid $5400 for the canvas on our boat last spring from a local shop. Our previous boat cost almost $10k w/ tubing for dodger and bimini. My wife is now retired from IBM and is doing canvas work for fun. She is getting swamped w/ requests.
Jim


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been in the wrong business all my life! sheese!


----------



## Marcel D (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanx but it is a company out of Vancouver BC but they do great work.


----------

